# Any NoVA Giant dealers willing to discount?



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking at grabbing a new MTB and I'm having a hard time finding someone local that wants to deal on a bike that retails for nearly $3k. Maybe I'm crazy, but what sense does it make to lose a sale. I want a bike in a box, I don't need hand holding, assembly or anything else. I'm used to getting huge discount on other brands, I can get a big break on a Giant if I want to travel, but I'd love to spend locally. I keep calling around, all I get is quotes of MSRP.  

Is there anyone that wants to make a sale, or is there some sort of cartel forming around here?


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know how far from NoVa you want to go but you might want to talk to Johnathan at Family Bike in Crofton (Zip 21114 if you want to Google Map it). 410-721-8244. I have bought three Giants from him and paid less than MSRP on all and I require service from them.

He's 2 minutes from my house and I can hit NoVa (Wilson Bridge) in about 30 minutes without traffic.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the lead Lumber, they were indeed much friendlier than the other shops I talked to in the area. They did have a bit of wiggle room, which was better than none, but not as much as I'd hoped. I'm still looking, I really don't want to mail order a bike.....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, ended up finding someone who was willing to deal, about 400 off. Then Coolhand emailed me about someone doing even more. If you are looking around, don't give up. There are shops that will deal, thankfully. I guess there are too many customers in this area with too much money and they just don't care to shop around.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

yakky said:


> I'm looking at grabbing a new MTB and I'm having a hard time finding someone local that wants to deal on a bike that retails for nearly $3k. Maybe I'm crazy, but what sense does it make to lose a sale. I want a bike in a box, I don't need hand holding, assembly or anything else. I'm used to getting huge discount on other brands, I can get a big break on a Giant if I want to travel, but I'd love to spend locally. I keep calling around, all I get is quotes of MSRP.
> 
> Is there anyone that wants to make a sale, or is there some sort of cartel forming around here?


For a 2011 MTB, you're not going to find huge sales. Pretty much MSRP.
Maybe a 2010 leftover in your size.

You really need a Full Suspension bike? You can save a good chunk of change with a hard tail.

If you want a bike in a box, www.bikesdirect.com


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

tednugent said:


> For a 2011 MTB, you're not going to find huge sales. Pretty much MSRP.
> Maybe a 2010 leftover in your size.
> 
> You really need a Full Suspension bike? You can save a good chunk of change with a hard tail.
> ...


Read much?:mad2:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm quite illiterate.

have you considered that you're being unreasonable at the start of the MTB season?

Read the part about really needing a FS bike? Why not a hard tail?


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

tednugent said:


> I'm quite illiterate.
> 
> have you considered that you're being unreasonable at the start of the MTB season?
> 
> Read the part about really needing a FS bike? Why not a hard tail?


How am I being unreasonable? I want to walk in, place and order and walk out. I don't need the handholding of a regular customer, I don't need a fitting, I'm not going to be nagging the bikeshop with constant requests to adjust this or that. And lastly, I'm buying a bike with a lot of profit built in for the bike shop. The bike shop will spend less than one hour on the whole transaction, including building it (which I really don't want).

How is it the bikes shops are ok with dropping the price of a $500 bike by $50 and throwing in a helmet and water bottle, but me asking for 10% off on something with much more profit built in changes things? Enlighten me.

How much do they make if I walk away?

Why is it other dealers are selling the same bike online for hundreds below MSRP?

Am I unreasonable, or are you a patsy?


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

yakky said:


> How am I being unreasonable? I want to walk in, place and order and walk out. I don't need the handholding of a regular customer, I don't need a fitting, I'm not going to be nagging the bikeshop with constant requests to adjust this or that. And lastly, I'm buying a bike with a lot of profit built in for the bike shop. The bike shop will spend less than one hour on the whole transaction, including building it (which I really don't want).
> 
> How is it the bikes shops are ok with dropping the price of a $500 bike by $50 and throwing in a helmet and water bottle, but me asking for 10% off on something with much more profit built in changes things? Enlighten me.
> 
> ...



I agree with you to an extent but I am going to insert my 2 cents on one part of this post.

As a business owner (not a bike shop, but the premise holds true regardless) it's not possible to expect a brick/mortar shop to be able to give the same discounts as an online dealer. The costs/overhead to run the shop require a higher profit on the sales. The trade-off is the service and support you get from the local shop. 

If you don't require the service/support...it is better for you to order online than to expect the LBS to be able to give you the same deal.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

yakky said:


> How am I being unreasonable? I want to walk in, place and order and walk out. I don't need the handholding of a regular customer, I don't need a fitting, I'm not going to be nagging the bikeshop with constant requests to adjust this or that. And lastly, I'm buying a bike with a lot of profit built in for the bike shop. The bike shop will spend less than one hour on the whole transaction, including building it (which I really don't want).
> 
> How is it the bikes shops are ok with dropping the price of a $500 bike by $50 and throwing in a helmet and water bottle, but me asking for 10% off on something with much more profit built in changes things? Enlighten me.
> 
> ...


Convincing an irrational person whom views themselves are rational...very difficult.

It's the beginning of the season. That is when they are not willing to discount much. End of season for leftovers... that is when they are more willing to discount to get rid of inventory.

If you walk away,,..doesn't matter to them. They know that the business is competitive, and someone else will replace you, AND probably maintain a better relationship.

If you think the LBS are not being reasonable, call up Giant and go complain about all the NoVa shops you dealt with and demand a LBS to discount $3k full suspension bike in a box.

Also, food for thought....shipping a bike isn't exactly cheap...consider that cost yet?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

1) As mentioned, it's the beginning of the season. If you walk in and I don't know you, and you immediately ask for a discount, I'm going to show you the way back out.

2) Most *good* bike brands do not allow new bikes to be sold in the box - they must be assembled by a dealer. Selling a boxed bike is grounds for losing your dealership.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

tednugent said:


> Convincing an irrational person whom views themselves are rational...very difficult.
> 
> It's the beginning of the season. That is when they are not willing to discount much. End of season for leftovers... that is when they are more willing to discount to get rid of inventory.
> 
> ...


Discount much and non at all is a big difference to me. As I stated in the original post, none of the shops were willing to entertain the idea whatsoever.

You know what though, continue to buy bikes (and everything else) at full price. I love the art of wheeling and dealing, and I love discounts.

For the same bike, you would have ended up paying $500 more than I did.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> 1) As mentioned, it's the beginning of the season. If you walk in and I don't know you, and you immediately ask for a discount, I'm going to show you the way back out.
> 
> 2) Most *good* bike brands do not allow new bikes to be sold in the box - they must be assembled by a dealer. Selling a boxed bike is grounds for losing your dealership.


If we were talking about something that was sold in limited quantities, I'd be 100% with you, wait out your customer.

As for #2, I totally understand, but I was presenting the opportunity to cut your time and decrease your costs further if you wanted.

Here is the thing, I didn't walk in, and I certainly didn't expect you to sell me something on your floor for a discount. I would have phoned you and presented you an opportunity for a sale. From a customer standpoint, I need nothing, I'll be in and out and done with until I need another bike or some parts. If you wouldn't at least be open to some sort of discount, then that is your loss, your competition just took your sale. And when I buy my next bike in two or three years, I'll call them first, not you. 

If you are that busy, that you won't miss making several hundred dollars for an hour of your time, congratulations. Most of the shops I've called, I've been in lately, and they are all sitting around making fart jokes, there are very few customers to be seen on any day that isn't Saturday.


----------

